# What's your current TV schedule?



## Malcolm the Bear (Jan 9, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, what currently-airing TV shows (i.e. they're still making new episodes, even if they're between seasons as of this exact date) do you make it a point to watch regularly?  Are there any that you're adamant about not missing a single episode?  Over the past couple years, I've ended up following so many new shows that I had to sit down and make a weekly schedule to remind myself when new episodes air, so my schedule is as follows:

Sundays:
Family Guy (Fox)
Game of Thrones (HBO)

Tuesdays:
Face/Off (SyFy)
The Biggest Loser (NBC)

Wednesdays:
American Horror Story (FX)
South Park (Comedy Central)

Thursdays:
The Big Bang Theory (CBS)
Community (NBC)
King of the Nerds (TBS)

So am I the only one this anal about certain programming, or do any of you guys have similar schedules?


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 9, 2014)

i watch bear grylls on modays, and i also LOVE shows of big cat on animal planet and discovery

considering i even watch TV that week... or mounth.... or year


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 31, 2014)

The DVR box has been responsible for my re-discovery of the television. List subject to editing:

Sunday:
-_*Inuyasha *_(_Cartoon Network_)
-_*Jem and the Holograms*_ (_The Hub_)
-_*Ice Road Truckers *_(_History Channel_, off-season)

Monday:
-_*Jem and the Holograms*_ (_The Hub_)
-_*Steven Universe*_ (_Cartoon Network_)

Tuesday:
-_*Counting Cars*_ (_History Channel_)
-_*Graveyard Carz*_ (_Velocity_)

Wednesday:
-_*The Toy Hunter *_(_Travel Channel_)
-_*Wheeler Dealers*_ (_Velocity_)

Thursday:
-*Ridiculousness* (_MTV_)
-the final season of _*Fantasy Factory*_ (_MTV_)
_*-Dragons: Defenders of Berk*_ (_Cartoon Network_)
_*-Teen Titans GO! *_(_Cartoon Network_)

I used to record just about every episode of _Top Gear UK_ I could find on _BBC America_ (even if they're edited), but lately they've been repeating the same ones over and over. And I'm not sure if _Top Gear USA_ will return on Tuesday on the _History Channel_, or just plain return.


----------

